# cvs



## nameac (18. Jan 2007)

hallo,

ich weiß das gehört hier nicht her aber im c++ forum hatte ich keinen erfolg, und so einbisschen passt es hier her.
also ich habe einen cvs server aufgesetzt kann mich mit diesem auch connecten mit eclipse und auch unter vs 2005, durch das plugin jalindi igloo. nun kann ich beliebig dateien auf den cvs schreiben und aktuallisieren, ABER ich kann sie nicht auslesen weder von einem anderen rechner noch von meinem. sobald ich das lokale project gelöscht habe und mich zum repository connecte checkt er zwar alle dateien aber sie erscheinen einfach nicht im projekteexplorer und ne bsp. docu zu jalindi igloo hab ich nirgends gefunden. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen??????????  :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Warum hast du ein Plugin für CVS? Das ist doch schon integriert.
Was ist der Projektexplorer?
Was spricht der Navigator?


----------



## nameac (18. Jan 2007)

in eclipse hab ich nicht weiter probiert als auf das repository zuzugreifen um zutesten ob der cvs ganz ist. die probleme beim lesen und dem projektexplorer hab ich in vs2005, in eclipse hab ich auch kein plugin installiert.


----------



## nameac (22. Jan 2007)

hat jemand das mit wincvs schon mal hingekriegt?
wenn ich mich über checkout modul connecten will kommt nur:

cvs -d server:cvsadmin@cvsserver_ip:/openPit/ checkout -P -- PitPlaner/PitPlaner (in directory E:\c_progs)


----------



## kama (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

Also zuerst mal etwas grundsätzliches:

Warum noch ein CVS aufsetzen? Es gibt doch schon laaaannnngggeeee Subversion.....

Davon abgesehen:

1. Frage
    Wo ist der CVS Server aufgesetzt Windows/Linux?

2. "cvs schreiben" was meinst Du genau damit?

weiterhin: Hast du mal auf der Kommandozeile folgendes probiert:


```
cvs -d :pserver:cvsadmin@cvsserver_ip:/ReposPfad checkout Module -d e:\c_progs
```

An der Stelle "Module" => Projektname

Mfg
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## kama (22. Jan 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Also zuerst mal etwas grundsätzliches:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum noch ein CVS aufsetzen? Es gibt doch schon laaaannnngggeeee Subversion.....


Ganz einfach, CVS ist immer noch robuster als SVN.
Sowohl auf Server, als auch auf Eclipse-Seite.


----------



## kama (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robuster? Was verstehst Du genau darunter?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2007)

Das ich meine Entscheidung im privaten Bereich SVN statt CVS zu verwenden bereits bereue, da ich bisher in jedem SVN-Repository früher oder später Probleme auf Repository oder Client-Seite bekommen habe (nicht irreparabel, aber dennoch...).
Geschäftlich nutze ich CVS und vergleichbares kenne ich von dort nicht.


----------



## kama (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich selbst nutze SVN seit ca. 3 Jahren gesch. und habe noch nie ein Repository geschräddert.. bzw. kaputt gekriegt.
Beim Client habe ich auch schon mal Probleme gehabt (aber nur mit TortoiseSVN und Eclipse PlugIns) aber via CLI
noch nie.

Welches Backend nutzt Du? FSFS oder BDB ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2007)

Dem Backend geb ich nicht die Schuld an den Vorfällen, sondern TortoiseSVN(obwohl das noch am besten ging), Subclipse und Subversive.
Das ganze tut jetzt auch nichts zur Sache, aber es sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben das es sehr wohl Gründe gibt noch ein CVS aufzusetzen.


> Warum noch ein CVS aufsetzen? Es gibt doch schon laaaannnngggeeee Subversion.....


----------



## kama (23. Jan 2007)

Hi,



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dem Backend geb ich nicht die Schuld an den Vorfällen, sondern TortoiseSVN(obwohl das noch am besten ging), Subclipse und Subversive.
> Das ganze tut jetzt auch nichts zur Sache, aber es sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben das es sehr wohl Gründe gibt noch ein CVS aufzusetzen.


Ähm...wenn das Repository geschreddert wird, dann kann das sehr wohl die Schuld des Backends sein (z.B. BerkeleyDB ) bzw. auf welchem Dateisystem Subversion läuft...Der Client kriegt das Ding nicht kaputt.....

Die Gründe sehe ich derzeit nicht wirklich, vor allem im Vergleich zu den Vorteilen, die ich bekomme.

Abgesehen davon ist nach 20 Jahren mal Zeit für was neues ;-)

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

